
Show HN: Startup Pixel – Develop your MVP in around 30 Days for around 7777 USD - techaddict009
https://startuppixel.com/?HN
======
techaddict009
Hello,

I am from the team. If you have any query please send me will reply.

Everyone has one or other kind of Startup Idea but most of them lack technical
knowledge to convert it into reality.

So here we are bringing solution for all such people, StartupPixel we will
help you develop picture of your startup pixel by pixel!

We will develop your MVP (Web & Mobile App) in around 7777 USD in around 30
Days. Checkout [https://startuppixel.com/](https://startuppixel.com/) for more
info.

